# Canon Mark III: how to switch off the silent shooting mode in the Live View mode



## yesterdays (Feb 7, 2015)

The problem appeared after the multi-exposure mode was used on the camera (Mark III). At this moment only the silent shooting modes are applied in the Live View mode (i.e. I don't get the "clack clack clack" of the mirror in between shots as it was before; the menu choices (silent/regular) does not affect the shooting modes used by the camera). 
When the shooting via the viewfinder is applied I can choose between the silent (s) and regular shooting modes, and the camera shoots in accordance with the choosing mode. 
Thanks.


----------



## Brand B (Feb 7, 2015)

Since the mirror is already up in live view (how would the sensor be sending an image to the LCD otherwise?), I don't see how you ever had mirror noise in the first place in that mode.


----------



## msatter (Feb 7, 2015)

Depend on the selected way of focussing. If you use face dection or live view, contrast, the the mirror don't have to cast the picture on focus chip.


----------



## yesterdays (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. Perhaps, my explanation was not quite correct. I wanted to say that today I feel (hear) two kinds of the difference between the live vew mode´s shooting functionality I had before and today. The first difference is in "shutter sounding" and the second is in "shutter lag", which seems to me to be a little bit longer now. At the same time I'm not 100% sure that I'm right in my assumptions.

I had no opportunity to check it before, but is it correct that when I (being in the Live View mode) choose the "single shooting" or the "silent single shooting" option the functionality of the camera becomes the same in terms of the "shutter sounding" and "shutter lag" (other options are the following: "ONE SHOT AF", Silent LV Shooting = Disabled)? Now I have that the functionality is the same, but before, it seems to me, there was a difference.


----------



## msatter (Feb 9, 2015)

On my 5D MKIII. When in liveview there is no difference in sound of the mirror between single and silent single. This probably because the mirror is already up and don't have to come down and up again to take the picture.
When putting the focusing in liveview to Quick mode then you will get a difference in sound between single and silent single.

The "silent" only applies to the mirror being moved and that sounds like a clack.

So please change your focusing to Quick mode in live view and you will hear that familiar sound of the mirror clacking away.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 16, 2015)

In live view there are three Autofocus modes which operate as soon as you half-press the shutter button: 
1) AF-Live: It uses contrast detection with the pixels on the Imaging sensor to acquire focus
2) AF  : The camera uses face detection by analyzing the LiveView Image. It continuously looks for faces. If a face is detected then when you half-press the shutter it will focus accurately on the face. Once focus is achieved the camera will capture the image.
3) AF-Quick: The camera flips the mirror down and uses the dedicated AF sensor to acquire focus then flips it back up once focus is confirmed so you can capture the image.

P.S. Alot of this kind of info is available in the Camera manual. If you've bought the camera second hand and the manual was lost or was not provided with the camera by the original owner then you can go to the Canon website and download a copy in whatever languages it is translated to.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 16, 2015)

Page 206 of the manual discusses the setting.

With mode 1 and live AF set, you hear the shutter close briefly and then open again. The mirror is up and does not move, so its very quiet.

In mode 2, the shutter does not close until you lift your finger from the shutter button, so it makes no noise at all during the capture.

This is different from the normal shooting because the mirror is already up and does not drop or clack.


If you use face detect or quick autofocus, the mirror drops and then raises again, so its not very quiet and not what you'd want to use.


----------

